# What did you purchase/replace/upgrade for this season?



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Just picked this up from my plow dealer. 15 Chevy 3500. 8-10 Foot Wideout, BackRack Safety Rack w/ light bracket, LED Mini Bar, Line-X Spray in Liner, Carr Steps. It replaces the 06 F250 in my signature. Should be lettered either later this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice truck...

I'm buying new wipers for my 07.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

New job, does that count?


----------



## LiquidLife (Sep 9, 2015)

Replace old customers with newer ones with better profit margins...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;2038035 said:


> Nice truck...
> 
> I'm buying new wipers for my 07.


I can't even afford those.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2038060 said:


> I can't even afford those.


Horsehockey...Mr. Cummings


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2038066 said:


> Horsehockey...Mr. Cummings


I haven't bought any new Cummings this year........


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I was thinking a new pair of sleepers since the old ones are starting to smell a bit funny. Thumbs Up


Seriously thou, no changes are planned. Put a flatbed on last year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A new union suit? Cut the legs off so they can be manpris.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I have been thinking about a new Wide Out. But on other areas, the wife was just here, grabbed my pay check, I'm thinking of an upgrade there also.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave;2038098 said:


> I have been thinking about a new Wide Out. But on other areas, the wife was just here, grabbed my pay check, I'm thinking of an upgrade there also.


I think she took your man card with it.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;2038100 said:


> I think she took your man card with it.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2038073 said:


> I haven't bought any new Cummings this year........


I'm trying to get is on a set replacement schedule. Those years where you need 2 or 3 makes it difficult


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2038060 said:


> I can't even afford those.


You're right...they come in singles, maybe just the drivers side.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A bigger cooler.......


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

BUFF;2038138 said:


> A bigger cooler.......


Actually I did go buy a Yeti 65 for tailgating, maybe it will get some usage this winter.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

jhall22guitar;2038141 said:


> Actually I did go buy a Yeti 65 for tailgating, maybe it will get some usage this winter.


I've been wanting one. Do you like it?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

JimMarshall;2038321 said:


> I've been wanting one. Do you like it?


So far so good, I'm away at school in West Texas currently for the semester, and its been out on our balcony for over a week and the last of the ice finally melted today, but the water in the cooler is still nice and cold, so for $400 and being (apparently) grizzly proof I would say its working great.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Adding the pin on wings to the XV2. Looking forward to an 11' blade on the bigger lots.
Adding a hired man to run a newly aquired Cub Cadet 11hp 30" blower. Used but in like new shape.
Bought a "pro series" TSC brand spreader for lime and grass seed this fall, may see if it works with bulk de-icer. Thinking it will cast far too wide though.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jhall22guitar;2038141 said:


> Actually I did go buy a Yeti 65 for tailgating, maybe it will get some usage this winter.





JimMarshall;2038321 said:


> I've been wanting one. Do you like it?


Check out Pelican Coolers, Made in USA. ussmileyflagussmileyflag 
http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail_coolers.php?Case=65QT

I have friends that have Yeti's and Pelicans, I felt Pelican was a tougher built product all the way around and it's not made in China.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

BUFF;2038492 said:


> Check out Pelican Coolers, Made in USA. ussmileyflagussmileyflag
> http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail_coolers.php?Case=65QT
> 
> I have friends that have Yeti's and Pelicans, I felt Pelican was a tougher built product all the way around and it's not made in China.


I looked at both when I bought the Yeti but didn't like how they looked


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jhall22guitar;2038497 said:


> I looked at both when I bought the Yeti but didn't like how they looked


And I'm called a Racist........:laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm planning on putting a Magnum rack on my Tundra so I have something to mount my mini light bar and back up lights to.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Toolcat plus broom and blower, 2nd Ventrac, and Deere 6115R that has already been stolen. Probably going to be replaced by a Fendt if one more contract comes through.

I'm still looking for a money printing press, but haven't had any luck on that yet.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;2039165 said:


> Toolcat plus broom and blower, 2nd Ventrac, and Deere 6115R that has already been stolen. Probably going to be replaced by a Fendt if one more contract comes through.
> 
> I'm still looking for a money printing press, but haven't had any luck on that yet.


Wtf, that sucks. Any leads on the stolen tractor? I always worry as something like the would sink me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;2039165 said:


> Toolcat plus broom and blower, 2nd Ventrac, and Deere 6115R that has already been stolen. Probably going to be replaced by a Fendt if one more contract comes through.
> 
> I'm still looking for a money printing press, but haven't had any luck on that yet.


I think I remember back when your Deere was stolen, it was in a strip mall or something. Last I heard they were looking into cameras nearby or something. They never did come up with anything on it?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Upgraded my plows to mvp plus V's with fleet flex compatible wiring. And replaced my 01 Super Duty with 300k with a 06 with 150k for my guys to work out of.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

My son got rid of his f350 super duty for a new duramax, 1 more ford to get rid of and I will be happy. We picked up a few other things this year also.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Freshwater;2039187 said:


> Wtf, that sucks. Any leads on the stolen tractor? I always worry as something like the would sink me.


As of now, no leads. It's reported to Deere as stolen, and insurance has already done their thing. Annual payments, so didn't even have to make a payment on it, just waiting on the check from insurance to get the 20% we put down on it back.

We bought it at the beginning of September and it was stolen last week. Right off the farm it was on, took the TMR wagon too. It was financed through JDF and we decided to give the Sentry Insurance a try, makes it nice not having nearly a 100K hit on our farm inland marine policy.

Now to get the final contract signed to buy another Fendt! 



LapeerLandscape;2039190 said:


> I think I remember back when your Deere was stolen, it was in a strip mall or something. Last I heard they were looking into cameras nearby or something. They never did come up with anything on it?


No, that was a guy up in Kannada I think, but I can't remember what his screen name is. We've only had ours about 6 weeks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

30 926M's have arrived so far with DPF's and uera systems....this should be fun.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

LapeerLandscape;2039193 said:


> My son got rid of his f350 super duty for a new duramax, 1 more ford to get rid of and I will be happy.


I had you figured for being smarter than that.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2039214 said:


> 30 926M's have arrived so far with DPF's and uera systems....this should be fun.


I do not envy you.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Replaced 3 ford 6.0s with 2 new gassers and a new 6.7 
Put a 10 foot plow in my international 
Got new boss skid pusher 
Looking for one more skid


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Added a ram 3500 with a fisher 9.6 xv2


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

LapeerLandscape;2039193 said:


> My son got rid of his f350 super duty for a new duramax, 1 more ford to get rid of and I will be happy. We picked up a few other things this year also.


The F250 this replaced was our last ford


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

1olddogtwo;2039214 said:


> 30 926M's have arrived so far with DPF's and uera systems....this should be fun.


30? . What size pushers on them. How big is your snow operations


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

BUFF;2038530 said:


> And I'm called a Racist........:laughing:


What can I say, I like what I like  :drink: Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Superior L & L;2039361 said:


> 30? . What size pushers on them. How big is your snow operations


Really,....?






*** I'm not the owner***


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2039375 said:


> Really,....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad link






Excepting 120 loaders in total, the 926M is a brand new model. What ive learned about it so far, its going to be interesting with the DEF and cold weather.

It seems like every year, if there is one problem, it is repeated thru out the fleet. Example, a few years ago, Cat changed the shording on the skids, the snow melted and dripped down on the Alts freezing them. When we went out later to do clean ups, we lost 40 of them.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2039420 said:


> Bad link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't anticipate you having issues with the DEF


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1od2

What do you do with the company, if not own it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2039214 said:


> 30 926M's have arrived so far with DPF's and uera systems....this should be fun.


I'm betting they will be basically trouble free. Touch wood any of our new stuff has been great the last few years.


----------



## LiquidLife (Sep 9, 2015)

DEF and DPF are PITA. Forget Al Gore.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JD Dave;2039438 said:


> I'm betting they will be basically trouble free. Touch wood any of our new stuff has been great the last few years.


The first problem is the logistics of keeping 120 containers for the crap.....and from freezing

The machines don't have heated lines. If the stuff isn't all purged out on shutdowns, the lines will freeze. The tank is located outside under cab. It does have a heater.

I forgot the name of the Cat program, but we'll be able to look at the EQM on our phones and see all the vital information on each machine as well as GPS.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

1olddogtwo;2040136 said:


> The first problem is the logistics of keeping 120 containers for the crap.....and from freezing
> 
> The machines don't have heated lines. If the stuff isn't all purged out on shutdowns, the lines will freeze. The tank is located outside under cab. It does have a heater.
> 
> I forgot the name of the Cat program, but we'll be able to look at the EQM on our phones and see all the vital information on each machine as well as GPS.


What could go wrong with that?  Sounds like a nightmare


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2040136 said:


> The first problem is the logistics of keeping 120 containers for the crap.....and from freezing
> 
> The machines don't have heated lines. If the stuff isn't all purged out on shutdowns, the lines will freeze. The tank is located outside under cab. It does have a heater.
> 
> I forgot the name of the Cat program, but we'll be able to look at the EQM on our phones and see all the vital information on each machine as well as GPS.


As long as the tank is heated you should be fine. The machines won't shut down because the DEF lines are frozen.


----------



## Samwyze (May 24, 2015)

Purchase for the year. Not new to the scene, first time independent though.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You have the right truck. Curious to know how well the SV2 Meyer does for you this season.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Buswell Forest;2040209 said:


> You have the right truck. Curious to know how well the SV2 Meyer does for you this season.


I was never happier to get rid of our last Ford. Very capable for plowing but started rusting through 5 years in.


----------



## Samwyze (May 24, 2015)

I have all the faith in the world in the truck itself. It's been freshly rust-proofed and is cleaned regularly, so rust shouldn't be a problem. They represent a majority up here in Newfoundland and I rarely see them rolling around with huge rust problems.

I'll be sure to keep current on how the Meyer plow is working out this winter.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I think you made a good decision going with the flared v.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

Purchased new F550 with 11' aluminum Henderson dump. put a new wideout on that and a swenson electric tailgate spreader. purchased a SVL 90 skid this summer. curious how that will do this winter. Also added a S770 and haven't gotten a plow/pusher for that yet.


----------



## tgmc2500 (Aug 21, 2015)

Second battery and a 350 Amp alternator, air bags in the rear, air compressor, gauges, some other small stuff.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I bought a new 2015 Ram 2500 Reg. Cab and I'm getting my new Fisher 8.5" XtremeV V-Plow put on in a few weeks.

NYH1.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

Added another skid. A used Gehl 6635SXT with full cab and heat. An older one (early 2000's) but only has 800 hours on it. Great condition. Can never have enough skid loaders.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Picked this used V plow up Monday. My first V plow! Previously always a straight blade guy.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

johnnywaz;2044115 said:


> Picked this used V plow up Monday. My first V plow! Previously always a straight blade guy.


One of the best decisions you've ever made


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

johnnywaz;2044115 said:


> Picked this used V plow up Monday. My first V plow! Previously always a straight blade guy.


You are going to love it!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Finally got everything together on the new tractor. Well..........not quite. Still need to swap some tires around. But it'll work.

PS It's a standard.............kind of. Guess I'm not a perfushonal.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

↑↑↑ Nice

What you running on the front?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Lookin good Mark. I know you will be pleased.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2051929 said:


> ↑↑↑ Nice
> 
> What you running on the front?


Blizzard..............what else? 8611 full size.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Very nice deere setup Mark.


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

I added another truck. Hired a new sub(we'll see how that works out). Added a few more snow blowers, as well as a tractor with a blade. And all trucks have spreaders now.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I got a new (to me) 18' trailer






and a new 54" blower for the X720

this year we needed new mowers






and I bought a used cyclone rake bagger to put behind the 72" Toro


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2051927 said:


> Finally got everything together on the new tractor. Well..........not quite. Still need to swap some tires around. But it'll work.
> 
> PS It's a standard.............kind of. Guess I'm not a perfushonal.


Drooling now.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2051927 said:


> Finally got everything together on the new tractor. Well..........not quite. Still need to swap some tires around. But it'll work.
> 
> PS It's a standard.............kind of. Guess I'm not a perfushonal.


Looks nice Mark - Pronovost has been good for us. Don't know if he mentioned it, but I happened upon your dealer this summer. He was out with the red V10. Now i know why you're surfing the "Free" ads.

I decided that keeping up with Snyder wasn't a priority. He might think he's cool with all his green iron, but the orange ones are working fine. If that what it takes to be perfushonal like him, than guess it's amateur hour here.

Now excuse me as I have to finish putting the phone number on my truck with the roll of frog tape I found on the roadside this morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2051927 said:


> Finally got everything together on the new tractor. Well..........not quite. Still need to swap some tires around. But it'll work.
> 
> PS It's a standard.............kind of. Guess I'm not a perfushonal.


Nice Deere Mark.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver;2052070 said:


> Looks nice Mark - Pronovost has been good for us. Don't know if he mentioned it, but I happened upon your dealer this summer. He was out with the red V10. Now i know why you're surfing the "Free" ads.
> 
> I decided that keeping up with Snyder wasn't a priority. He might think he's cool with all his green iron, but the orange ones are working fine. If that what it takes to be perfushonal like him, than guess it's amateur hour here.
> 
> Now excuse me as I have to finish putting the phone number on my truck with the roll of frog tape I found on the roadside this morning.


LOL, Deere became very competitive a couple years ago.............and Kubota is oot of the question since someone bought KWM and it became Wolf Kubota. Weird thing is, his equipment pricing is not the same as his plowing\mowing pricing. I was really hoping to see mower and equipment prices 40-50% less than other dealers.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Are those spots on the small deer?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We made a couple purchases this year also and still need to make some more.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's another.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

And one more.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

What plow is going on the 15 Denali?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2051927 said:


> PS It's a standard.............kind of. Guess I'm not a perfushonal.


No need to advertise........ it's known throughout the Kingdom......



SnoFarmer;2052085 said:


> Are those spots on the small deer?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2051927 said:


> Finally got everything together on the new tractor. Well..........not quite. Still need to swap some tires around. But it'll work.
> 
> PS It's a standard.............kind of. Guess I'm not a perfushonal.


Show Off....Bragger...Very Nice..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2052088 said:


> We made a couple purchases this year also and still need to make some more.





LapeerLandscape;2052091 said:


> Here's another.


1 out of 3 isn't too bad.  Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2052106 said:


> No need to advertise........ it's known throughout the Kingdom......
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I think your/you're/ur battery is going dead. Shut up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jhall22guitar;2052105 said:


> What plow is going on the 15 Denali?


Blizzard 8611.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2052111 said:


> 1 out of 3 isn't too bad.  Thumbs Up


I got it, had to take another photo.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2052113 said:


> I think your/you're/ur battery is going dead. Shut up.


Holding at 63% thanks to airplane mode........


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

I have an 08 duramax 2500. Wondering how it will hold up this year as last year we didn't do much plowing here in Utah. I have heard plows ruin front ends on Chevy's way worst than any other truck.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Lapeer, what are you using that truck and dump trailers for? How much will you be using it?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2051938 said:


> Blizzard..............what else? 8611 full size.


One question...Why an 8611 why not an Arctic Pusher??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2052183 said:


> One question...Why an 8611 why not an Arctic Pusher??


I don't have nearly enough blinky lights to be justify an Arctic.

Besides, the tractors have a top speed of 6.22 mph and I don't want to bend one into a pretzel.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JimMarshall;2052165 said:


> Lapeer, what are you using that truck and dump trailers for? How much will you be using it?


For the most part it is contracted out hauling aggregate, sand, compost, ash from an energy plant to the land fill, a little for my Landscape yard and we could use it to haul salt this winter but that doesn't always pay the best. As far as how much we will be using it the driver has been getting around 80 hrs a 5 day week most of the summer.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2052201 said:


> For the most part it is contracted out hauling aggregate, sand, compost, ash from an energy plant to the land fill, a little for my Landscape yard and we could use it to haul salt this winter but that doesn't always pay the best. As far as how much we will be using it the driver has been getting around 80 hrs a 5 day week most of the summer.


80 hours????....Im calling the DOT


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;2052247 said:


> 80 hours????....Im calling the DOT


I was waiting for someone to catch that. You drive a train don't you?


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

I see your train running around town every now and then LL. Nice clean rig.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2052273 said:


> I was waiting for someone to catch that. You drive a train don't you?


As Oomkes says....Im a Union Monkey...I drive Cement Bulkers


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

johnnywaz;2052281 said:


> I see your train running around town every now and then LL. Nice clean rig.


Thanks she don't look that clean tonight and its nasty to work on. Had a tire slide on the hub, bent the valve stem over and leaked. Getting ready to put it back together now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2052287 said:


> Thanks she don't look that clean tonight and its nasty to work on. Had a tire slide on the hub, bent the valve stem over and leaked. Getting ready to put it back together now.


Just make sure your tailgate doesn't open on 75.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2052247 said:


> 80 hours????....Im calling the DOT


I saw it too, was wondering who would say something first. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2052196 said:


> I don't have nearly enough blinky lights to be justify an Arctic.
> 
> Besides, the tractors have a top speed of 6.22 mph and I don't want to bend one into a pretzel.


Thank goodness...

Why not a MP, is that the Red Army blower?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2052079 said:


> LOL, Deere became very competitive a couple years ago.............and Kubota is oot of the question since someone bought KWM and it became Wolf Kubota. Weird thing is, his equipment pricing is not the same as his plowing\mowing pricing. I was really hoping to see mower and equipment prices 40-50% less than other dealers.


Ahh - I heard aboot that.



spencers;2052139 said:


> I have an 08 duramax 2500. Wondering how it will hold up this year as last year we didn't do much plowing here in Utah. I have heard plows ruin front ends on Chevy's way worst than any other truck.


Yup - don't plow with cars.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

LapeerLandscape;2052201 said:


> For the most part it is contracted out hauling aggregate, sand, compost, ash from an energy plant to the land fill, a little for my Landscape yard and we could use it to haul salt this winter but that doesn't always pay the best. As far as how much we will be using it the driver has been getting around 80 hrs a 5 day week most of the summer.


I certainly hope it will be worth it to you to own/operate. I had a triaxle and ran away from that thing, sold it to a local trucking company in town.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

My new addition today.





Have a couple more toys lined up before the snow flies. This was an unexpected and unplanned purchase.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JimMarshall;2052489 said:


> My new addition today.


Thought Ookmes was the Plow King


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JimMarshall;2052449 said:


> I certainly hope it will be worth it to you to own/operate. I had a triaxle and ran away from that thing, sold it to a local trucking company in town.


Its been a very good decision. It does require some maitinence though, it seems almost every weekend and a couple nights during the week we are doing something to it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

JimMarshall;2052489 said:


> My new addition today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heeyyyy, I recognize that company. Saw your trucks when I was doing a demo last winterin oil city. You've got some nice looking rigs Jim


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JimMarshall;2052489 said:


> My new addition today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your at the Ford dealer with a new GM truck and trailer, did you have to tow an old Ford in.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

LapeerLandscape;2052555 said:


> Its been a very good decision. It does require some maitinence though, it seems almost every weekend and a couple nights during the week we are doing something to it.


Mine wasn't worth owning money wise. The thing was a money pit. That was when diesel was $4 a gallon though. It wasn't losing money but it wasn't worth having.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

peteo1;2052556 said:


> Heeyyyy, I recognize that company. Saw your trucks when I was doing a demo last winterin oil city. You've got some nice looking rigs Jim


Thanks Pete, what were you doing a demo of?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

LapeerLandscape;2052559 said:


> I see your at the Ford dealer with a new GM truck and trailer, did you have to tow an old Ford in.


That's funny. I traded my last POS ford on this truck. You should have seen the look on the commercial truck guys face when he tried to give me his card and I said I wasn't interested in owning a ford.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

JimMarshall;2052572 said:


> That's funny. I traded my last POS ford on this truck. You should have seen the look on the commercial truck guys face when he tried to give me his card and I said I wasn't interested in owning a ford.


Hahahaha.... I had 1 and only 1 in my lifetime. In 1 year had a tweaked box and bent frame.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

JimMarshall;2052572 said:


> That's funny. I traded my last POS ford on this truck. You should have seen the look on the commercial truck guys face when he tried to give me his card and I said I wasn't interested in owning a ford.


My father got to do that. His F150 was in the shop for a year (in and out) at the dealer being worked on after something happened to the engine 70K miles on the truck. He was going to sell it and they said take it for a drive to 100 miles to break everything in, so every time we got it back something would go wrong within 50 miles (shot spark plugs out twice). So after the year he gets it back drives it 25 miles to another Ford dealer and sold it to them. Thumbs Up

GMC and Chevy ever since.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

JimMarshall;2052570 said:


> Thanks Pete, what were you doing a demo of?


We knocked down some building across from the parking garage and next to the Penndot office. I think it was some sort of club like an elks or moose lodge. It was one of the most miserable jobs I've ever been on. When I got there in the morning it would be around -10 and would warm up to a whopping 7. I was pretty happy when it was done. I did get a good laugh out of the "dumb dumbs auto service" sign


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

peteo1;2052664 said:


> We knocked down some building across from the parking garage and next to the Penndot office. I think it was some sort of club like an elks or moose lodge. It was one of the most miserable jobs I've ever been on. When I got there in the morning it would be around -10 and would warm up to a whopping 7. I was pretty happy when it was done. I did get a good laugh out of the "dumb dumbs auto service" sign


You're with McCormick? I thought you meant a demonstration not a demolition. Lol. It was the Eagles club. That was a miserable time. I shake my head on a daily basis at Dumb Dumbs. Why anyone would hire a self proclaimed dumb dumb for anything is beyond me.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah I work for McCormick in the summer months and do my own bit in the winter. Hopefully we can get everything ready to go today and tomorrow as long as we dont get blown out of the parking lot. 30-50mph winds up here today


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

peteo1;2052742 said:


> Yeah I work for McCormick in the summer months and do my own bit in the winter. Hopefully we can get everything ready to go today and tomorrow as long as we dont get blown out of the parking lot. 30-50mph winds up here today


I remember looking them up online when you guys were working there because I had never heard of then and was shocked that an out of town outfit would have underbid our local big excavation company. Bad forecast here today too, so I'm taking the day to go pick up my new pusher.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

JimMarshall;2052748 said:


> I remember looking them up online when you guys were working there because I had never heard of then and was shocked that an out of town outfit would have underbid our local big excavation company. Bad forecast here today too, so I'm taking the day to go pick up my new pusher.


That was a Penndot job and we do a ton of Penndot work. From what I heard, idk how true it is, the local guy got a little greedy on the bid thinking nobody else would have done it. It wouldn't have been a bad job if we could have done it in December when it was nice but it was just brutal in January


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JimMarshall;2052489 said:


> My new addition today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sharp looking combo..... but something's missing and I can't quite put my finger on it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2053028 said:


> That's sharp looking combo..... but something's missing and I can't quite put my finger on it


A real truck?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2053028 said:


> That's sharp looking combo..... but something's missing and I can't quite put my finger on it


Arctic Pusher???........:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What's wrong with GM now?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;2053047 said:


> Arctic Pusher???........:waving:


No, he doesn't have enough lights.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2053028 said:


> That's sharp looking combo..... but something's missing and I can't quite put my finger on it


You know what, it was missing something.







Finally got home, it was a ***** of a trip at 6 MPH though:redbounce


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2053048 said:


> What's wrong with GM now?


Same thing that has been wrong with them for years.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JimMarshall;2053065 said:


> You know what, it was missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry bud, thats a high speed 12 footer!

Congratulations, the King and the court jester should be checking in soon


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2053073 said:


> Sorry bud, thats a high speed 12 footer!
> 
> Congratulations, the King and the court jester should be checking in soon


Me's thinks the 6mph was a reference to how fast the GM would pull the trailer.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF;2053082 said:


> Me's thinks the 6mph was a reference to how fast the GM would pull the trailer.......


That's still faster then the Ford sittin in the shop.....


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

BUFF;2053082 said:


> Me's thinks the 6mph was a reference to how fast the GM would pull the trailer.......


It can go faster, I am just really used to 6 because that's all the faster the Ford I traded could go without chunks of rusty sheet metal blowing off.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2053073 said:


> Sorry bud, thats a high speed 12 footer!
> 
> Congratulations, the King and the court jester should be checking in soon


Im confused......Am I the king or the court jester......

To Jim Marshall......Good Luck with that POS......Did you get spare parts with it .....You will need them


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;2053103 said:


> Im confused......Am I the king or the court jester......
> 
> To Jim Marshall......Good Luck with that POS......Did you get spare parts with it .....You will need them


I thought you were the moron that drank panther piss.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2053104 said:


> I thought you were the moron that drank panther piss.


I am...But I think King or Jester is an upgrade.......

Im just Fooling with you Jim.....Trying to get Oldfrog riled up....:waving:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2053086 said:


> That's still faster then the Ford sittin in the shop.....


It must have a automatic in it........Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;2053111 said:


> I am...But I think King or Jester is an upgrade.......
> 
> Im just Fooling with you Jim.....Trying to get Oldfrog riled up....:waving:


ribbit ribbit ribbit

Don't you have Billions of SQFT to manage?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2053114 said:


> It must have a automatic in it........Thumbs Up


And cummins


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Wait just one stinkin minute here! No one is allowed to give away my title. I am quite clearly the king. It says so right here on my trucks:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2053121 said:


> ribbit ribbit ribbit
> 
> Don't you have Billions of SQFT to manage?


Just a million five.....But that's just chump change to someone that knows someone that knows someone that owns arctic snow and ice.....Plus I hear your the Largest Cat customer in the COUNTRY.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yep I'm all riled up.

I know ur a know it all, who else buys 300 loaders and skids per year......this should be good....waiting?

We all know you, you know someone who also knows who's is also a know it all and they know you as a know it all so now we all know it all, u no


----------

